# Tip for useing gulp baits.



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well as we know, they are too wet to use superglue on, so I found that if you put a very small zip tie on the front of them aftre you rig em up, they stay on real good. Just make sure the zip tie is between the head and the little plastic keeper so it won't slide down. trim off excess, or position the tab straight up, and bend it down over the hook to make a weed guard of sorts.

Basnbud


----------

